# Engaging my core when riding



## ACinATX (Sep 12, 2018)

I’ve been thinking about trying to use my core more when riding. It seems like when I am conscious of using my core, I have more power, control, and balance. But that doesn’t happen often. How can I engage my core more when riding? Any specific exercise I can do when I first get on, for instance? And any suggestions of how I can not forget halfway through my ride? Maybe put a stick note between my horse’s ears?


----------



## SteadyOn (Mar 5, 2017)

Ride a horse with a hard mouth and a need to do some clearing coughs every ride, who will suddenly yank her head down almost to the ground, at a canter, and nearly pull you right out of the tack.

Ask me how I know...

More seriously, though: keep your upper body straight and think of pushing your belt buckle towards your hands on every downwards transition. That will give you the feeling for what muscles to engage. And give you much better downwards transitions.


----------



## Spanish Rider (May 1, 2014)

Simply sitting up straight does a lot to engage your core. And, if you ride Dressage, putting your shoulders just a tad back (you will feel further back, but it would be very hard to get too far behind you verticle) helps to lock in your core.

For stretching before riding, I always do a simple chest stretch to keep those shoulders back: https://www.spotebi.com/exercise-guide/chest-stretch/

Although I love the sticky note idea!


----------



## Jolly101 (Jul 2, 2018)

haha What SteadyOn said!



That being said, I've found the best way to create and use your core more efficiently is to actually work on it outside of riding. What I would start with is doing some at home ab work (I know, not very fun) to strengthen your core/ back. In particular, I like planks, swimming, yoga etc. These all make it easier to activate the proper muscles under saddle. Every time I ride, I do work through certain stretches. not so much to help activate my core, but more to put myself in the proper position to effectively do so. I first start by lifting my knees up, then extending/ kicking my leg straight back towards the haunches and then relaxing the leg with toes up. You want to be able to feel your two seat bones evenly on the saddle. This finds your centre of balance, seat bones and helps relax the psoas muscles, which is a deep-seated core muscle connecting the lumbar vertebrae to the femur. A tight psoas will actually work against keeping your leg long and against your pelvis and spine from moving with the horse. then, I do 'leg swings' in opposite directions, from the hip. 



If you are looking to use your core more effectively in speed control, then it is used a bit differently than described above. When bringing a horse back, you'd sit tall and contract your abs (careful not to tense other parts of the body) until the horse slows. You need leg to back this up and to remind the horse to stay forward. This is used momentarily in half halts as well, and then you relax once the horse has set back. A good way to practice this is riding transitions from a lengthened stride to a shortened stride.


----------



## AnitaAnne (Oct 31, 2010)

Jolly101 said:


> If you are looking to use your core more effectively in speed control, then it is used a bit differently than described above. When bringing a horse back, you'd sit tall and contract your abs (careful not to tense other parts of the body) until the horse slows. You need leg to back this up and to remind the horse to stay forward. This is used momentarily in half halts as well, and then you relax once the horse has set back. A good way to practice this is riding transitions from a lengthened stride to a shortened stride.


Agree with this part. Called seat aids. 

A more fun way to exercise is to sit on a rocking chair and make it move by tightening your abdominal muscles. I'm doing it now :smile:


----------



## Spanish Rider (May 1, 2014)

> A more fun way to exercise is to sit on a rocking chair and make it move by tightening your abdominal muscles. I'm doing it now


And when you change gears driving a stick shift!


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

The level of core engagement when riding varies. Sometimes it's pretty firm, like when asking a horse to pause, or stop. It's a sort of 'holding' action, because by firming up your abdomen, you are less able to flow with the motion of the horse, so he feels that change quite readily.


A lesser level of engagement is just sitting well. And that is akin to just standing well. That is, standing with your pubic bone lifted ever so slightly, and the lower core muscles lightly engaged. Practice walking like a ballarina. it helps build an awareness of where the small, deep core muscles are and how to keep them very lightly engaged, without becoming so stiff you stop breathing.


----------



## ACinATX (Sep 12, 2018)

Thanks everyone! All very helpful, as usual.

Changing topics a little: I made the suggestion as sort of a joke, but now I'm seriously considering, for when I ride on my own, having one overarching goal, making a sticky, and sticking it between my horse's ears.


----------

